# alpine 7903 manual or specs



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

anybody knows where can i find manual or specs of this alpine?it was 2nd best after the 7909 back in the 90's.


----------



## What? (Jun 5, 2008)

Differences listed for 7909 are:
CD THD .002%
Dynamic Range 100dB
S/N 110
channel separation 95 dB


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

What? said:


> Differences listed for 7909 are:
> CD THD .002%
> Dynamic Range 100dB
> S/N 110
> channel separation 95 dB


Am I reading those specs correctly? Is it saying that the preamp voltage is only 500mV? Isn't that like 1/2 volt. That cannot be right, is it?


----------



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

thank you very much what?
i see the specs or not even close to 7909.
but 7909 is way too expensive.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah ...... the 7903 is a real piece of junk not worthy of being in the same picture as my 7909 ............ besides they use different cages 


Cheers ....... Vin


----------



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

i wouldn,t call it a junk.i owned one back in the early 90's and it sounded really good.it was near the top with eclipse and nakamichi and much better than sony pionner clarion kenwood etc.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

backousis said:


> i wouldn,t call it a junk.i owned one back in the early 90's and it sounded really good.it was near the top with eclipse and nakamichi and much better than sony pionner clarion kenwood etc.



Ohhh Boy, had to go there huh? :snacks:


----------



## Marky (Nov 15, 2011)

A lot has changed since the early 90's. I still have my old Nakamichi TD800 and it was pristine in its day. Which by the way was 1984....... but its in storage for a reason.
Its output voltage was low too under 1 volt IIRC. I remember the Nak amps maximum input voltage was 2 volts so that sounds about right.

Now the S/N of 110dB is impressive, I think the modern upper end Alpines today are hard pressed to see S/N 100dB


----------



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

ryanr7386 said:


> Ohhh Boy, had to go there huh? :snacks:


what do you mean?


----------



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

Marky said:


> A lot has changed since the early 90's. I still have my old Nakamichi TD800 and it was pristine in its day. Which by the way was 1984....... but its in storage for a reason.
> Its output voltage was low too under 1 volt IIRC. I remember the Nak amps maximum input voltage was 2 volts so that sounds about right.
> 
> Now the S/N of 110dB is impressive, I think the modern upper end Alpines today are hard pressed to see S/N 100dB


wow i remember that td800 and td1200.great sound but who is using tapes anymore.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

backousis said:


> what do you mean?



It's a joke on my part 

And yes ..... some of us still use tapes .... not a joke


----------



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

vinman said:


> It's a joke on my part
> 
> And yes ..... some of us still use tapes .... not a joke


all my tapes destroyed years ago.


----------



## Marky (Nov 15, 2011)

There are guys that swear by the cassette today. It is pure analog and if you have a high quality deck along with good metal cassettes its musical bliss.
MyTD800 is supposed to have a similar head as Nak used in their Dragon. But I'm not going to install that thing because its limited to FM Tuner and cassette. Taking into consideration I have exactly 0 tapes today there's no point.
That stereo was $800.00 in 1984 and the minimum wage then was $3.15 a hour. I remember it well because that's what I was making when I was saving the money to buy it.
There's a forum called TapeHeads that people into analog are on, but it's pretty quiet there I will say.


----------



## backousis (Feb 22, 2014)

i remember very good the td800.a friend owned it and it sounded better than the cd's.later he upgraded to td1200


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

backousis said:


> what do you mean?


:argue:


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Marky said:


> There's a forum called TapeHeads that people into analog are on, but it's pretty quiet there I will say.




Yeah ...... they're probably all busy listening to their tapes


----------



## Marky (Nov 15, 2011)

vinman said:


> Yeah ...... they're probably all busy listening to their tapes


LOL....... You are probably right about that. I was on the Tape Heads forum when I was putting together my old school Nakamichi first generation plate amp system together. There was a select few guys that helped me put it together right. I was out of the car stereo thing for 20 years after buying a home and having kids. Now I'm doing a few things for me again and another stereo system is high on my list.
I'm at it again this time running a DSP PRO to six McIntosh amps and then to Dynaudio drivers. 
It should be a leap ahead of my Nak EC302's going to six Nak PA300II amps. And that system sounded very nice, was super clear and dynamic.
I have yet to see amplifier specs better then the PA300II.

75wpc @ 4ohms w/ 0.003 THD at full power
5-50,000 Hz
Better Than S/N 115dB
Better than 1000 Damping 

Yea they are not making big power but they do it well. I still have four of these amps and 34 years old they still all work. I sold four to a friend and those are still fine.
I did buy all new capacitors for them but only did one amp so far. 

Anyways I still hold Nakamichi in high regards but only a fan of the 1st and 2nd generation stuff. 3rd generation was Zed made amplifiers at the time Nakamichi was putting all their research into mastering the CD player. They were and still are the KING of the cassette player and they were hell bent on being top dog on the digital side of things. Well.....yea that didn't work out and its what took them down. They had a horrible run of CD players that all came back because of problems and it was the beginning of the end for them. Really a shame to see it happen but that's how it went..

Ok now I'm done rambling.


----------



## vinman (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice , enjoyed reading 

In the garage loft in one of them boxes I have a PA300II , i think it's missing the mounting feet


----------



## Marky (Nov 15, 2011)

I have feet for the PA300II amps if you are going to use them. Lots of people including myself mounted them to wood strips to get them closer together and lower profile. I had six of those amps squeezed in behind my back seat of my F250. Was all packed in like sardines but I had a 110cfm fan running trough a duct I made that kept their temps at 105* with the use of a thermostat. 
It was a impressive looking install actually. There's several pictures of it on google images as well as under my name here on the forum. I have moved on to McIntosh amps but I haven't loaded up any more current pictures. Took much larger power cables to deal with the McIntosh amps went from two 4 gauge to two 2/0 gauge positive and two negative cables to power them properly. 
I just want to get it finished up and hear it playing. I more or less went all out on this system because its the last one I'm doing for sure. Getting old and don't have the drive like I did when I was younger. 
Been a big stereo fan now for 40 years, still love it just have a hard time delegating the time to it. But I did manage to accumulate 15 McIntosh amps over last 3 years. Will likely sell a few off and just keep a backup for every model in my truck.


----------

